# Terrarium Humidifier



## goods (Jul 7, 2011)

I am growing Pleurothallids and other temperature sensitive plants in a terrarium with a computer fan and humidifier. I got an ultrasonic humidifier and placed tubing into the output and siliconed the rest of the output opening. This forces the mist through the tubes and into my growing area. 

My problem is that after a while a buildup of condensed mist forms water droplets in the tubes blocking the mist. Does anyone else use this method? If so, how do you prevent this droplet buildup?


----------



## s1214215 (Jul 7, 2011)

I only use reverse osmosis water in my mister. Never had it block that way. regular water can carry minerals that will block the tubes

Brett


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 7, 2011)

Maybe larger tubes would work better? If water droplets block it, then it has to be quite small.


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2011)

goods said:


> I am growing Pleurothallids and other temperature sensitive plants in a terrarium with a computer fan and humidifier. I got an ultrasonic humidifier and placed tubing into the output and siliconed the rest of the output opening. This forces the mist through the tubes and into my growing area.
> 
> My problem is that after a while a buildup of condensed mist forms water droplets in the tubes blocking the mist. Does anyone else use this method? If so, how do you prevent this droplet buildup?



I played with ultrasonic humidifiers a bit Goods. For one the depth sensor on the models I played with were somehow dependent on conductivity and would not let the unit operate in pure RO or DI water. secondly they were very depth sensitive for optimal fog production. In small sumps they pumped water out fast enough to get too shallow to make fog, but in deep sumps they needed to be placed in a floating ring to keep them at the perfect depth for fog product. Otherwise you need a fill switch to keep the unit at the right depth.
The fog is not forced away from the ultrasonic unit very forcibly. But it doesn't take much airflow to get it to move. You should be able to add a line from an aquarium airpump into the fogging chamber to add enough airflow to move the fog out fast enough to get past the water droplets in your tube.

I once made an orchid display that I made fake vines out of flexible pipe (they were coated and textured with a polymer-peat moss mixture). These "vines" were up to 6' long and had multiple holes in them. 2-3 vines were plugged into a PVC electrical box with an ultrasonic humidifier. Using the air pump the fog was forced through the vines and out the holes where I had Restrepias and a few other Pleurothallids on display.


----------



## goods (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies! I know the clogging is not the result of mineral buildup. I've only been using the humidifier for two days. Also, the humidifier is one meant for human use, so it has its own reservoir and is designed to maintain the optimum water level in the chamber for the fog generator. It works great for about 15 minutes, but I think small water droplets form on the walls of the tubing I used. Eventually, those become bigger and bigger droplets which then block the fog from passing. 

I think I may have to just try a bigger tube. If anyone has other suggestions besides going with bigger tubing, please let me know! Thanks again to all who replied.


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2011)

How small is this tube you added, and what is the diameter of the normal output port?

Can you force more air into the fogging chamber to increase the force of the fog out of the tubes?


----------



## goods (Jul 8, 2011)

I believe the tube is 1/8". It's old leftover irrigation tubing. The output port is oblong. I can only fit two of the 1/8" tubes into the port.

Since I can't fit a larger tube into the port, I've cut the 1/8" tubes shorter and fed both of them into a 1/4" tube. Initial tests look like this will work better, but I'll have to see. This tubing is also clear, so I can see if I get water buildup. 

No, I can't force more air into the chamber. The humidifier is only in two pieces: the water reservoir and the fog generator chamber/ output port.


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2011)

goods said:


> No, I can't force more air into the chamber. The humidifier is only in two pieces: the water reservoir and the fog generator chamber/ output port.



Could you drill a 1/4 inch hole into the fog generator chamber to add a line from an aquarium air pump?


----------



## goods (Jul 8, 2011)

That's a great idea! I actually have an air pump from an old protein skimmer laying around somewhere as well.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 10, 2011)

Post a picture.
I cut the side out of a 300ml plastic water bottle and put it over the fogger outlet. To direct the fog. You need a BIG tube or fan to push it. An air pump wont be directional unless you have the pump's air inlet angled in the correct direction.


----------



## Cochlopetalum (Jul 10, 2011)

Have you placed the fogger above your terrarium. To let the fogg pour freely down tru your pipe and in to your terrarium ?. If so, you shouldent have any problems I think.


----------



## goods (Jul 10, 2011)

I did have the humidifier above the tank, but the tubing was getting pinched where it connected to the fog emitter. 

I've since constructed an apparatus to solve my problem. I replaced the original emitter spout with a 1" piece of PVC pipe, which fits perfectly. I then, attached a 90 degree elbow followed by a T splitter. A 1" to 3/4" threaded bushing was added to each side of the "T", and finally, a 3/4" to 1/2" barbed fitting was added to the end of the pipe structure. Half inch tubing was then added. This allowed the tubing to go straight down without pinching the tubing and a larger tube was used solving the water droplet issue. I'll post pictures tomorrow to better explain.


----------

